#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Wats Temples and Mosques >  >  Gurudwara Sahib Sikh Temple/Pattaya

## dirtydog

This Gurudwara Sahip Sikh Temple is down Soi 17 in South Pattaya about 400 meters from Walking Street, Now obviously Walking Street has loads of Tailor shops so this is where they go to make merit for their sins, and they do make merit, Soi 17 is the one that runs behind the South Pattaya market and is filled with run down crappy old shophouses that haven't seen a coat of paint in 15 years, but the Sikh Temple does tend to stand out a bit amongst these run down buildings, so obviously they are raking in the dosh from the sinful Tailors, _ they must be doing some really nasty stuff to hand over this sort of dosh_.

Next door to the Temple is Ravi Indian Supermarket, this is the place to get all that hard to get Indian spices and stuff in Pattaya.

The only trouble with this Soi is that it is way too narrow, if 2 cars park on opposite sides of the road then no cars can get through, and obviously this being Thailand this happens quite often.

----------


## Aquaman

looks like a mosque to me.

----------


## Bobcock

I think you'll find that is a D not an O

GURUDWARA

at least that's what they are called everywhere else....but it is Pattaya....

----------


## dirtydog

ahhh, consider it changed  :Smile:

----------


## RDN

Lovely pictures, DD. Pity about those ******* electric cables.  :Mad:

----------


## dirtydog

Yes it seems all the nicest places in Thailand either have rubbish allover the place or poxy electric cables  :Sad:

----------


## Whiteshiva

Great religion - perhaps a model for the rest of us?

----------


## Bobcock

I'm a big fan of the Sikh's as people, my happiest memories of my time in India all involve Sikhs.

Gurudwara's are good places to visit, been made to feel most welcome, the larger ones offer free food for all. I had a free lunch at the Harminder Sahib in Amritsar with a mate of mine. He was/is a photographer / filmaker for Lonely planet, he was so inspired he actually went back there and shot a short film of it. 

Even the Sukhumvit tailors aren't all bad away from selling..... in fact they can be great company

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I agree mate. The Sikhs were the most normal ones that I met in India too, apart from one very friendly muslim lad who I spent a good couple of hours talking about God & cricket to.

----------


## Hermes

When is langar (free caste-free communal vegetarian meal)? In Canada it is usually Sunday mid-day.

If you like heavy Punjabi food I recommend Sikh Temple food. You can always make a donation, but there is no pressure. If it is like other Gurudwars, they will not even ask.

Meal will likely consist of dahl, rice, capati, curd etc. Except on feast days the rare is usually pretty basic. But filling!

Enjoy the hymn si ging by Temple singers. Show respect by taking off your shoes and wearing a head covering (typically they supply handkerchiefs to tie on).

----------


## Hermes

> looks like a mosque to me.


And discover the history of the Sikhs. The Mughal (Muslim) Emperors tortured and murdered several of their Gurus in the 16th (?) century.

Fed up with forced conversion they took up arms against Islamic expansionism.

The Supposedly secular state of India would not exist today without the Sikhs. perhaps being called Industhan.

The popular presentation of Sikhism as a 'mix of Hinduism and Islam' is a distortion. It has much more in common with Hinduism, but is a religion in its own right. In fact, it purged many less desirable elements of Brahmanical Hinduism.

----------

